# Reported a dog... hated to do it.



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

The owner of two French Bulldogs that lives two houses away from me keeps letting her dogs out without a leash. Twice now the older male has tried to come into my house in attempt to bully my dog. Not to play, it is trying to bully. A warned her about this a few weeks ago and she apologized for it. Today the dog does it again. So I called animal control and reported it. Not sure what is going to happen. But at least it is now on record. 

I really tried to handle this by speaking with her. I did not want to report it. It is easier to let your dog go outside and use the bathroom. Lots of people do it. However... she doesn't have a good recall command so the dog is not under her control. She claims it only happens with my dog. It doesn't matter if it only happens with my dog or not. If she can't control it then she needs to keep it on a leash. It is the law. I haven't reported anyone else nor do I plan to. If they can keep their dogs under control then I'm happy.

But while we are on the subject I'm a little worried about a Pit Bull. His owner never puts the dog on the leash but he always stays outside with it. His dog gets excited when he sees my dog. Excited, not angry but it turns into angry when the owner goes off on it for getting excited. So the dog is still barking only now it is angry. Me and Bridget just stay still and wait for him to slowly scare the dog in the house. This guys has never said hi to me or anything. If I wave at him he purposely looks the other way. I don't believe Pit Bulls are mean. I think it's owners like him that make them that way. I fear that one day that dog is going to snap so we try to avoid that area when I see the dog out. It doesn't make for a peaceful community if your afraid of to go in a given direction because of a poor handler.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i reported our neighbor for animal abuse and the chickens**t animal control officers came to MY house at 2am and put a warning on our door. It perfectly described the dog I had called about.

They couldn't even get the fricken house right. 

And they snuck in under cover of darkness so they wouldn't have to speak to the homeowner OR investigate the conditions of the dog.

Good luck. Next time I know of a neighbor who is torturing/neglecting the dog, I'm going to either kill the dog or steal it. No more animal control calls.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Honestly, I doubt much will happen about the frenchies. From everything I have heard, those in charge of preventing cruelty to animals are pretty useless.Xellil, I would have called them the next morning and said, "Last night I got a notice on MY door about the dog that I reported. How is leaving a note on the wrong house in the middle of the night going to solve the problem I have with this dog?" just to hear their answer.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Honestly, I doubt much will happen about the frenchies. From everything I have heard, those in charge of preventing cruelty to animals are pretty useless.Xellil, I would have called them the next morning and said, "Last night I got a notice on MY door about the dog that I reported. How is leaving a note on the wrong house in the middle of the night going to solve the problem I have with this dog?" just to hear their answer.


Several neighbors called multiple times - it's a long and painful story but the man eventually killed the dog with neglect, and animal control, even though having visited his house on numerous occasions, did not/could not save it. It was my first real eye-opener to the fact that the laws suck, and the people in charge are too busy or don't care enough to enforce the ones that exist. It's really up to people like me and the other neighbors, and we failed also because what we did was keep calling. I won't make that mistake twice!

I carefully walk by his house several times a week, looking for signs of a dog. If i find a dog there, I will do something about it, and I have talked to a couple of other neighbors so between us we'll solve the problem ourselves. I won't call animal control in this city ever. And they just REDUCED the number of investigators AGAIN!! Idiots.

I was actually kind of scared of them after they left the notice on my door. Because I thought they might come take MY dog just since they recorded my address and left the note. So I found a rare pay phone at a gas station a couple blocks away and started calling from that phone on my way to work.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Animal control, if its the same as my area of the woods, will only ticket if you go to the office and write a sworn statement on what happened. If they catch the dog out then they will ticket without help. But if they didn't see it and you don't follow through then they will probably only warn the owner.

Usually takes paying a ticket for some people to take care of the animal properly.

I was ridding my bike before work and came across a pretty lab, he had a bandana on and collar with address. Caught him, looked for address and it was wrong, tag also had phone number on it. I called he didn't even know his dog was out?????? Dog had been out all night and it took him hours to come get him. Dog was lucky I found him and not anyone else.


----------

